# Duck call opinions??? (zink, big sean, toxic ect.)



## tanner_b23 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am just looking into possibly buying a new duck call. I have been using poly duck commander calls for years, I do like the DC but sick of sticking and breaking high pitches, and I am looking into possibly purchasing an expensive call and leaving a DC as a second call. Wondering some opinions on duck calls before I bite the bullet. I like a raspy duck call and prefer double reeds. A few different calls I have been looking into include:

Zink Ph-2

Zink green machine

Big Sean- Big mamma duck call double reed

Toxic calls- NBD2 double reed

Let me know if you have ran any of these calls and what you think or recommend? Also any other suggestions are welcome.

THanks


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Last year I picked up an Echo and found it sticks regularly,
Also pick up a Killer Kallz duck call and it has been simply awesome. Absolutely no sticking and the price is right.
http://www.killerkallz.com/southernbreeze.html


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a RNT Short Barrel and love it


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

I picked up an echo. the 60 dollar ones. And i love them, sounds perfect and doesnt stick much.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

I picked up a Toxic NBD2 and really like it


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

If your sick of sticking reeds try out the green machine, fred designed a new z-cut reed that virtually eliminates that problem.


----------



## Br-Okeduckclub (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought a JJ Lares Hybrid Acrylic call 2 years ago and it is fantastic. Sounds great, plenty of volume and doesn't stick. You have to order them direct off their website jjlares.com


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

+1 for the Killer Kallz Southern Breeze


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Buy used and buy the big names. Rnt, zink, echo....

Why, because you can buy these calls used and if you don't like them, you can sell them easily for what you paid. Buy a killer kalls?? Never heard of them.... And you'll be lucky to get anything in resale, nobody knows them. Now that's fine if you like the call, but you get that extra risk with these no name companies.

Used ph2 should run you $80, that's quite a savings over new and should you hate it, it will bring you $80 assuming you dont destroy it. Now you move on to the zink atm, it's newer, say $100 used, you don't like it, sell it and get your $100 back for the next call to try.

Buy a killer kall for whatever they are, say $100, and you don't like it, well no one wants it because we don't know them, you now have to take a huge hit, sell it for $40, or keep it and deal with it.

You get the point, now as you learn and progress, really get a feel for what you want and like, then looking at these other companies is less of a gamble.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Big Seans Big Mama is flat out NASTY!

Also the Calef Double Curl is pure duck.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have the big sean big mama and i have an RNT both mvp and SB and nothing touches RNT I will sell you my big sean which is a practically brand new unused call for 50 bucks. Won't find a better deal than that.


----------



## jason.wilmes (Jan 22, 2012)

+2 for Killer Kallz. The quality and price of these calls is great! I have a couple and I absolutely love them.


----------



## tanner_b23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts, Burrito I sent you a PM on the Big Sean.


----------



## oltcoo (Oct 5, 2012)

Try an OLT D-2K. A lot of guys are swearing by them.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

All duck calls sound alike.

Even ask the guys that make them.

Its all preference.

C4l has a good point on returns and such.

And if you are feild hunting like you are suppose to, all you need are mojos.

Ducks are really stupid in fields.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

swattin leroys said:


> All duck calls sound alike.
> 
> Even ask the guys that make them.
> 
> ...


This is totally false. Please tell me you are joking...


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

:beer:


----------

